# Kalmus und Schwertlilie unterscheiden?



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab bei mir in ca. 40 cm Tiefe eine Pflanze bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es __ Kalmus oder eine Schwerlilie ist. Wäre es eine Schwerlilie würde sie in der Tiefe ja nicht blühen:?
Woran kann man die doch ähnlich aussehenden Pflanzen unterscheiden?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hi Darius,

mal ein Stück von Laub zwischen den Fingern zerreiben. Riechts aromatisch ist es Kalmus

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Ok danke, dann werde ich mal schnuppern


----------



## Elfriede (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hallo Darius,

gleich werde ich mir wieder eine Rüge und Warnung einhandeln, wenn ich Dir sage, dass Schwertlilie und Kalmus ganz einfach am Geschmack zu unterscheiden sind. Schwertlilie schmeckt nach nichts, ist aber in  allen Teilen giftig, also nicht schlucken, Mund gut ausspülen. Kalmus hingegen hat einen sehr ausgeprägt harzig, bitteren, unverwechselbaren  Geschmack. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Psst nicht weiter sagen  bin auch mit der Geschmacksprobe aufgewachsen...
Hat mir Opa beigebracht.
Also danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Frank ist mir mit einer harmloseren Methode der Unterscheidung zuvorgekommen.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## waterman (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Der Duft von Kalmus ist ja einzigartig...

Zur Schwertlilie hab ich eine Frage, 40 cm tief gepflanzt gibt es keine Blüten ?:evil
Bitte sagt mir, dass das nicht stimmt. Ich habe meine nämlich "umgestellt", hoffe aber auf Blüten.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Also soweit ich weis blühen die in der Tiefe nicht mehr


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hallo,

wenn Du in einer warmen Gegend mit viel Sonnenlicht lebst kann es in der Tiefe noch Blüten geben. Normalerweise sind die 40 cm aber zu tief um noch Blüten zu bekommen.


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Also umsetzen danke


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Wäre es möglich das Schwertlilie 40cm Tiefe  und Kalmus 20cm Tiefe die Plätze tauschen oder kümmert dann der Kalmus?


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Für den Kalmus sind 40 cm deutlich zu tief.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hi Darius,

weder für die gelbe Wasserschwertlilie, noch für Kalmus sind 40cm Tiefe gut geeignet. Sind schließlich Sumpf-/Ufer- und keine Flachwasserbewohner (-20cm ist für beide in meiner Gegend - Klimazone 7 - so das Ende der Fahnenstange. Sehr viel besser/kräftiger wachsen sie bei mir jedoch  oberhalb -10cm

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Shit was soll dann auf 40cm her mit den Vorschlägen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hi Darius,

Riesenhechtkraut
kleine Seerosen
__ Wasserpest
Laichkräuter
Tannenwedel
__ Wasserfeder
Nadelsimse
__ Nadelkraut
__ Seekanne
__ Wasserknöterich
__ Papageienfeder

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Wollte demnächst eh einiges bestellen, dann eben noch ein wenig mehr


----------



## Piddel (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Wollte demnächst eh einiges bestellen, dann eben noch ein wenig mehr



....oder Du nimmst auf deinen nächsten   Pflanzen-Erkundungs-Such-Sammel-Touren auch einen Tauchanzug mit...


----------



## Hagalaz (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

 wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit
Mich wundert nur das mein Kalmus und Schwertlilie eigentlich ganz gut gewachsen sind letztes Jahr...
Nun ja weiter oben gefällt es ihnen bestimmt besser.


----------



## Hagalaz (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hab grade nochmal einwenig gegooglet da der Geruchstest der Blätter nichts gebracht hat 
und hab rausgefunden, dass man auch an den Rizomen den Unterschied erkennen kann.


----------



## Piddel (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Moin Darius,
habe letztes Jahr ein paar Pflanzen u.a. Schwertlilie / Tannenwedel nicht sofort auf "Tiefe" gesetzt.
Erstmal die Auserwählten in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt und in den Teich ( Steine oder Pflanzkorb  drunter )  reingestellt. Nach der Startphase nach und nach immer etwas an Höhe weggenommen bis die Zieltiefe / Wunschposition erreicht war. 
Ergebnis wirklich  Top und keine Ausfälle mehr z.B. Tannenwedel !

Ich versenke keine Pflanzen mehr sofort in der - " vorgegebenen" - Pflanztiefe !

Immer einen grünen Daumen wünscht
Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Hab grade nochmal einwenig gegooglet da der Geruchstest der Blätter nichts gebracht hat
> .



Hi Darius,

riecht es nach Magenbitter, Hustensaft ect ist es Kalmus

da Du scheinbar nichts riechen konntest bleibt nur die Schwertlilie übrig

(an den Rhizomen läßt es sich auch am Geruch erkennen - wenn man sie denn zermatscht:)

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Ja habe gestern nochmal an einem 100%igen Kalmus geschnuppert ganz klar.
Aber kein Wunder das ich nichts riechen konnte wenn beides __ Schwertlilien sind 
war wohl eine Pflanze beim Kauf falsch ausgeschrieben...
Auch die Wuchsform der Rizome ist unterschiedlich oder?


----------



## waterman (4. Mai 2012)

* Kalmus und  Schwertlilie Pflanztiefe*

Hallo,

ich noch mal zur Pflanztiefe:

Ich habe Kalmus und gelbe Schwertlilie in Pflanzkörben ca 40-50 cm tief. Es sind alte Pflanzen mit kräftigen Rizomen. Beide kommen richtig gut. Die Lilie müßte am Wochenende ihre ersten Blüten öffnen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Hagalaz (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hmm ok mal sehn ich hab meine jetzt eine Stufe hoch gesetzt hoffe die blühen dieses Jahr auch mal.


----------



## waterman (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hallo,
ich habe die Schwertlilie jetzt auch höher geholt.
20 cm tief ist hoffentlich ok. Der Kalmus macht sich ziemlichgut auf 40-50 cm Tiefe.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Servus Wil

Zu tief 

Frank & Werner schrieben doch höher -10 aufwärts falls es Dir entgangen ist 


> Hi Darius,
> 
> weder für die gelbe Wasserschwertlilie, noch für Kalmus sind 40cm Tiefe gut geeignet. Sind schließlich Sumpf-/Ufer- und keine Flachwasserbewohner (-20cm ist für beide in meiner Gegend - Klimazone 7 - so das Ende der Fahnenstange. Sehr viel besser/kräftiger wachsen sie bei mir jedoch oberhalb -10cm
> 
> MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Also bei mir steht Kalmus auf 10-20 cm tiefe genau wie die Schwertlilie und wächst prächtig.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Bei uns wohnen Kalmus und Lilie in ca. 15 cm WT


----------



## waterman (1. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Hast ja Recht Helmut.

Aber...

Ich habe ja schon "aufgebockt", weil 40 cm für die Lilie echt zu tief war. Kalmus geht aber. Ich schau mir das ganze weiter kritisch an und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (5. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Kalmus und  Schwertlilie unterscheiden?*

Bei 15-20 cm Pflanztiefe sieht alles sehr gut aus.
Gruß
Wil


----------

